# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Për çka e përdorni më shumë kompjuterin?

## Adriano-10

Kompjuteri sot eshte bere i domesdoshem per cdo njeri, perdoret shtepi, pune, shkolle dhe cdo kund tjeter!

Per cka e perdorni me shume ju kompjuterin?

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Per momentin me shume e perdor per Forum, Msn dhe Muzike.

ChaT-in kam kohe qe e kam lene ndersa per Lojra pothuajse fare. 
Jemi me pushime kshu qe nuk na duhet per shkolle.

----------


## Dito

Pune me shume se gjithcka, dergoj marr informacion te vlefshem, por kjo sdo te thote qe nuk shfrytezoj edhe hapesirat e tjera qe posedon.

*Dito.*

----------


## Kërçovare1

E perdor gjithe diten ne pune dhe me merzitet aq shume sa s'dua as ta shikoj ne shtepi...

----------


## *Babygirl*

Me shum e perdori per forume dhe msn sepse ne chat nk hyj...nga pak dhe per pune  :buzeqeshje:

----------

